# Major League Bowhunter Season 6



## mdnabors (Sep 20, 2009)

Looks like another awesome season! Great stuff


----------



## sooner77 (Dec 23, 2009)

Love both shows and really appreciate all the hard work that goes into them. My favorite 2 hunting shows on TV.


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

Looking good , always watch all your shows - "Never stop learning "


----------



## chesnut oak (Dec 5, 2009)

That last deer on the trailer that Chipper shoots is a Monster.....


----------



## Goathollerbucks (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks Brandon! 

Sent from my LGL31L using Tapatalk


----------



## MI1 (Apr 10, 2013)

Cool thread

sent from NASA


----------



## Kansas Bruisers (Dec 14, 2006)

Bummer, MLB is one of the very few hunting shows I watch and Jeff really brought the whole thing together.


----------



## Red Eye 81 (Feb 4, 2006)

Brandon,

I DVR both of these shows, they are 2 of my favorites. Keep up the good work. I don't know if you will want to explain or not, but I got to ask, why the shifting around of Jeff, BD, and yourself? Bad blood?


----------



## KMiha (Jan 8, 2015)

Jones if my favorite baseball player, ever. Talk about a guy who went about his business, acted like a professional, worked hard, and in a steroid era was never accused of using them, first ballot hall of famer. Oh, and he's a bow hunter. 

Only problem I ever had with the show is there was definitely some high fence hunting on there, in some instances. That I could do without.


----------



## Sauk Mountain (Aug 3, 2015)

I like MLB and Buckventures. Hopefully Jeff Danker leaving wasn't due to conflict.


----------



## KMA (Sep 29, 2015)

All I ask, is stop with the stupid looking face paint


----------



## MissouriBowtech (Oct 10, 2011)

when does the 1st episode air?


----------



## hntnksn (Jan 18, 2008)

Thought Chipper parted ways with you guys?

I know he was the only one allowed back on the place in Kansas. Heard the rest of you burned a few too many bridges


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

Curious as to why Jeff left also. He was my favorite. Dude was the most consistent on the show.


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

Always loved MLB, and the production quality looks stellar. Can't wait to see that Palmer buck!


----------



## OKLAWhitetails (Nov 30, 2005)

Thanks for the kind words guys for both MLB and BVO, as for Jeff leaving, it's just life and it was time to part ways. Also I have nothing to do with Buckventures so if you guys love the show this year and years in the future then I can't take any credit! lol The producer over there is extremely talented and hopefully can take it to some net level production!! 



KMiha said:


> Only problem I ever had with the show is there was definitely some high fence hunting on there, in some instances. That I could do without.


 Only high fence ever taken place on the show is S. TX at the 10-10 and it's 10,000 acres behind a fence. It's just the way the land is down there, so there's nothing you can really do about it besides hunting elsewhere. lol 


MissouriBowtech said:


> when does the 1st episode air?


June 28th, but they're suppose to air our Season Premiere the week before in a soft opener.


hntnksn said:


> Thought Chipper parted ways with you guys?
> 
> I know he was the only one allowed back on the place in Kansas. Heard the rest of you burned a few too many bridges


Literally have no idea what you're talking about. Everyone is hunting the same place they've hunted on for years.


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

I like MLB and Danker was a main reason. Just like when Jeff Simpson was on Heartland Bowhunter, there was a noticeable difference when he left the show. Still a good show but not like it was with Simpson on it. I'm sure MLB will still be a good show, but Danker was a big part of why I liked it.


----------



## jjdohm (Jan 7, 2015)

Both great shows, full of info and action. Love it!!


----------



## hgsmith (Jul 30, 2008)

I hate to hear that Jeff left. He absolutely made the show. Hopefully the new show will be 99% Chipper and less than 1% Duff.


----------



## brushdog (May 11, 2009)

MLB is the only show on my DVR. Can't wait to watch the new episodes. It's a shame about Jeff, but I'm sure Matt, chipper and yourself will do just fine without. (Jeff was my least favorite anyway lol). Keep up the good work!!


----------



## clarkdeer (Dec 21, 2010)

hgsmith said:


> I hate to hear that Jeff left. He absolutely made the show. Hopefully the new show will be 99% Chipper and less than 1% Duff.


Nothing against Chipper but I hope it's the opposite.


----------



## KMiha (Jan 8, 2015)

OKLAWhitetails said:


> Only high fence ever taken place on the show is S. TX at the 10-10 and it's 10,000 acres behind a fence. It's just the way the land is down there, so there's nothing you can really do about it besides hunting elsewhere. lol


Yeah, it's Chipper's ranch if I remember correctly.


----------



## KMiha (Jan 8, 2015)

clarkdeer said:


> Nothing against Chipper but I hope it's the opposite.


Lol then isn't that something against Jones? You're entitled to your opinion, I see no reason to try and hide how you feel. Obviously you feel some kind of way


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

Hey Brandon when will this be on Carbon TV or elsewhere I can stream. No cable here just all the streaming services. Hope I can get an answer before all the badgers on here make a big thing out of nothing. Good show, liked Jeff but still will be solid w/o him. Glad to see all hats stay on straight during kill-shot excitement, kidding of coarse.


----------



## BGagner (Oct 21, 2014)

Great show; 1 of my favorites to watch. It'll still be great even without Jeff


----------



## pope125 (Dec 11, 2013)

KMiha said:


> Jones if my favorite baseball player, ever. Talk about a guy who went about his business, acted like a professional, worked hard, and in a steroid era was never accused of using them, first ballot hall of famer. Oh, and he's a bow hunter.
> 
> Only problem I ever had with the show is there was definitely some high fence hunting on there, in some instances. That I could do without.


Not sure where you see high fence hunting on there show and I pretty much seen everyone of there shows , if you seen Texas hunting then I'm sure they hunted behind some kind of fence but thats what Texas is .


----------



## Captain Cully (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm in. I like the show. One of only a few. Never heard of Buckventures, will give it a look.


----------



## KMiha (Jan 8, 2015)

pope125 said:


> Not sure where you see high fence hunting on there show and I pretty much seen everyone of there shows , if you seen Texas hunting then I'm sure they hunted behind some kind of fence but thats what Texas is .


Yeah, I'm pretty sure it was Jones' ranch down there. I understand that's what Texas is, I'd rather not see it at all.


----------



## Ouachitamtnman (Sep 4, 2007)

Awesome bud. Cant wait. This is one of the few shows I dvr.


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

The caption on buck ventures drove me crazy , I felt like I was watching a cartoon ," b.d. Is going to draw his bow and shoot at the buck " give it a break , the face paint is ridiculous ! I liked Jeff he made the show , and duff needs a little practice under pressure , maybe he needs to shoot some 3 d !


----------



## OKLAWhitetails (Nov 30, 2005)

Thanks guys for the words of support! (and for the other opinions haha) Let us know what y'all think after the premiere and once the season gets kicked off!

Thanks again!
BA


----------



## SM270 (Jan 28, 2011)

MLB is by far my favorite show on t.v. I do hate to see Jeff leave the show. That man is very smart when it comes to playing the cat and mouse game with an bug deer. I feel like I have picked up a few things from him and the show. Chipper is just what he has always been a great dude. And Matt Duff is another good dude I really have felt the pain for him the last few years with some of the breaks that he has gotten on not harvesting some deer for whatever reason
Really excited for the new season


----------



## Doofy_13 (Jan 2, 2012)

It is a good show and better than most. Definitely in the top three in my opinion. Production quality is top notch and as much as it sucked watching Duff miss low time and time again...I can relate because I had two years where all I did was miss high. Even at 5 yard shots. Keep doing what you are doing.


----------



## VABowHunterTL (Feb 14, 2015)

Chipper is one of my all time favorites, Jeff is the man and Duff is one cool cat. May I ask why Jeff left.


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

I watch it for the Sqwincher commercials. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freebird052802 (Jan 16, 2005)

OKLAWhitetails said:


> Thanks guys for the words of support! (and for the other opinions haha) Let us know what y'all think after the premiere and once the season gets kicked off!
> 
> Thanks again!
> BA


Brandon, very professional way of handling the negativity.....
I just wish you guys still offered DVDs. I like watching the hunts more than once and DVR can only hold so much.
Keep up the good work man.


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 6, 2008)

I am just sad you all made the switch to Mathews bows...lol. Just kidding of course, one of my favorite shows.


----------



## coilguy (Oct 3, 2012)

I think ML Bowhunter is a very good show. Danker was a great teacher. I liked him on the show he will be a hard spot to fill. Chipper, man he was a great ball player, and respecting his talent on the field makes it so I have to respect him shooting deer. I have been his fan for years. I like Duff, he reminds me of my buddies. He could fit right in and hang with us. I like that he is an avid NRA supporter as well. I understand the correlation but I am thankful for outspoken NRA support. serious about his causes but not to serious about himself. 

The season looks to be a good one. I will watch.


----------



## HoosierArcher88 (Jan 10, 2013)

In to find out why Danker left.


----------



## Andrew99 (Dec 18, 2010)

Can't wait. MLB is one of the few hunting shows I watch, and by far my favorite. Will miss Jeff. Keep up the great work.


----------



## spencer12 (Dec 21, 2009)

MLB is one of my favorite to watch, great show.


----------



## blazinsoles (Jul 23, 2013)

freebird052802 said:


> Brandon, very professional way of handling the negativity.....
> I just wish you guys still offered DVDs. I like watching the hunts more than once and DVR can only hold so much.
> Keep up the good work man.


$40 and you could have a ROKU. You can re-watch MLB on there


----------



## hesseltine32 (Oct 1, 2009)

Trailer looks good like the show. Are you guys going to be going on myoutdoortv ?


----------



## Wild-Lines (Dec 30, 2014)

Boomer!

Born and raised 30 mi from OSU. Good luck to fellow Okie.


----------



## XxOHIOARCHERxX (Jul 17, 2013)

Squirrel said:


> I am just sad you all made the switch to Mathews bows...lol. Just kidding of course, one of my favorite shows.


They're shooting Mathews now?


----------



## OKLAWhitetails (Nov 30, 2005)

XxOHIOARCHERxX said:


> They're shooting Mathews now?


 Yes sir!! 



freebird052802 said:


> Brandon, very professional way of handling the negativity.....
> I just wish you guys still offered DVDs. I like watching the hunts more than once and DVR can only hold so much.
> Keep up the good work man.


 Thank you much. I understand completely, but the ends don't justify the means and DVDs are a dying medium (unfortunate but true). Our entire library was once available on our website but it will now be moving to another 3rd part site in the near future!



dhom said:


> I watch it for the Sqwincher commercials[emoji15].


 HAHA YES!! 



Wild-Lines said:


> Boomer!
> 
> Born and raised 30 mi from OSU. Good luck to fellow Okie.


 I went to OSU so you won't be hearing me shout boomer anytime soon. . . haha Thanks!!


----------



## mthcharlestown (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm a bit confused....isn't Brandon Danker, Jeff's son? Why would they switch places (sort of)? Also, wasn't Jeff in Buckventures before he went to MLB? Why did he change?


----------



## MissouriBowtech (Oct 10, 2011)

My guess is MLB requires a larger commitment than buckventures and Jeff wanted to spend more time at home. But honestly who cares?


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

mthcharlestown said:


> I'm a bit confused....isn't Brandon Danker, Jeff's son? Why would they switch places (sort of)? Also, wasn't Jeff in Buckventures before he went to MLB? Why did he change?


They are brothers. It seems odd about the switch considering the way they didn't mention Jeff's name on the intro show. They Duff and Chipper said something like you will not be seeing some people.


----------



## tombstone01 (Oct 26, 2006)

Just remember that these guys have to make a show. I can tell you, without any reservation, Duff is great guy. No one is perfect and he has to play to the role some, but if you spent any time with him, you would see he is just a good ol boy hamming it up doing something that he enjoys. When he is here at home, he is just a regular joe.


----------



## MAD 6 (Nov 8, 2015)

I would like to hear why they won't be invited back to Kansas, who did they píss off? Also tell Chipper to stop whispering, the man cannot whisper and he sounds ridiculous trying.


----------



## rutnstrut (Sep 16, 2003)

I really enjoyed the season 6 opener show. This has been one of my favorite shows for a while now. I wish you guys and Jeff nothing but luck in the future.


----------



## tyepsu (Jun 9, 2007)

I have been a fan of Major League Bowhunter since season 1. I like all the tips and techniques that have been given, including stand location choices and how Matt, Chipper and Jeff approach stands to give themselves the best chance of killing mature bucks. MLB and Midwest Whitetail are probably my 2 favorite hunting shows. I think Jeff no longer being a part of the show is a huge mistake. I just watched the early KY bowhunt where Matt took a nice velvet buck. The show was good but not the same without Jeff.


----------



## sherminator (Aug 19, 2004)

Love the show - keep up the great work - I will also miss Jeff.


----------



## KMA (Sep 29, 2015)

MAD 6 said:


> I would like to hear why they won't be invited back to Kansas, who did they píss off? Also tell Chipper to stop whispering, the man cannot whisper and he sounds ridiculous trying.


yea, like to hear the story behind this....


----------



## shoot2thrill25 (Mar 18, 2007)

Jeff made the show. Brandon does a good job producing. But for the love of god please bend the bill of your hat!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swamp Fox Okie (Oct 19, 2014)

MLB is my favorite hunting show by far. I like the never stop learning approach to hunting they use. This show is filmed and well and the episodes actually have a followable story with hunting tactics included to learn from. I caught myself actually pulling for Duff when he was in his slump like it was a live show. MLB and Buckventures is both on my dvr.


----------



## sheepman89 (Jul 5, 2016)

Can't wait to watch.


----------



## atctimmy (Nov 2, 2013)

I heard that there was a big falling out because Jeff insisted that everyone switch to Rage broadheads because of how awesome they are. Chipper and Matt just couldn't understand that they were using an inferior product and Jeff just had to leave.


----------



## PA_NBK_38 (Jul 7, 2015)

looks like a great new season


----------



## Seadonist (Jan 5, 2015)

I enjoy watching the show and think that everyone involved made good contributions to it. I thought that Jeff was probably the most experienced white tail hunter of the three but I understand that change is constant and it's inevitable that the show will not stay the same forever. I think this season will be another good one and I believe that Jeff will do well wherever he goes. I sure hope that Duff has his TP under control because I know how aggravating it can be dealing with it, especially on film and having sponsors to please. I wish the guys at MLBH the best of luck this season. Looking forward to watching.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ouachitamtnman (Sep 4, 2007)

Loved the show. I hunted KY last year and it was neat to see someone hunting in the same area although we didn't have access to a 2500 acre private farm and a cabin that you could scout from the porch. That was freakin awesome! Glad Duff got it done. I then watched Buckventures and it was good to see Jeff reference giving his brother a tip on going to NE and celebrating his success (I assume he meant Brandon Danker and also assume that show will air on one of the MLB episodes) Gave a little insight into the split and that there doesn't seem to be any animosity.

My guess would be that the split was due to the switch to Mathews. Im sure it was a wise business decision for the show as Mathews probably offered more in a sponsorship deal but I also assume Jeff didn't want to quit shooting Bear bows as they probably sweeten the deal for him moreso than the other guys. All just speculation of course and I wouldn't expect them to come out and say what happened or bad mouth one another.

Keep up the good work guys.


----------



## PASSTHROUGH (May 21, 2002)

Love the show.

Keep up the good work. I watch the Buckventures show too. I't is good as well

God Bless


Glen


----------



## dirkcsu (Jul 14, 2011)

Would love to see Duff's wife in a couple episodes!! :tongue:


----------



## xpedition (Mar 26, 2015)

1st episode was very good(not the the opening "teaser" show)


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

Ouachitamtnman said:


> Loved the show. I hunted KY last year and it was neat to see someone hunting in the same area although we didn't have access to a 2500 acre private farm and a cabin that you could scout from the porch. That was freakin awesome! Glad Duff got it done. I then watched Buckventures and it was good to see Jeff reference giving his brother a tip on going to NE and celebrating his success (I assume he meant Brandon Danker and also assume that show will air on one of the MLB episodes) Gave a little insight into the split and that there doesn't seem to be any animosity.
> 
> My guess would be that the split was due to the switch to Mathews. Im sure it was a wise business decision for the show as Mathews probably offered more in a sponsorship deal but I also assume Jeff didn't want to quit shooting Bear bows as they probably sweeten the deal for him moreso than the other guys. All just speculation of course and I wouldn't expect them to come out and say what happened or bad mouth one another.
> 
> Keep up the good work guys.


I kind of wonder on the Matthews thing. What was the insight as I don't have that on DVR yet. I need to get it loaded up.


----------



## Seadonist (Jan 5, 2015)

maxx98 said:


> I kind of wonder on the Matthews thing. What was the insight as I don't have that on DVR yet. I need to get it loaded up.


They still have Bear Archery as their sponsor in the website, and no mention of Mathews anywhere. Am I missing something??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ouachitamtnman (Sep 4, 2007)

maxx98 said:


> I kind of wonder on the Matthews thing. What was the insight as I don't have that on DVR yet. I need to get it loaded up.


Danker went on a spot and stalk hunt for muleys in NE and got close but no deer. At the end, he said he told his brother to come out there and gave him the lowdown on what went down on his hunt and then he said his brother went out there later and killed a nice muley and that he was happy for him etc. With Brandon Danker still on MLB and Jeff now on Buckventures only, it just made it seem like everything was still amicable between the two groups or at least the two brothers


----------



## OKLAWhitetails (Nov 30, 2005)

I love all the speculation on to why Jeff left! Good stuff guys. haha Sorry to hear that some won't view the show in the same light without him. I just finished up the remaining 8 episodes and they are (in my opinion) the strongest stretch of 8 episodes we've ever done! So hope they will change some minds! 



shoot2thrill25 said:


> Jeff made the show. Brandon does a good job producing. But for the love of god please bend the bill of your hat!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha.. . . No.



hntnksn said:


> Thought Chipper parted ways with you guys?
> 
> I know he was the only one allowed back on the place in Kansas. Heard the rest of you burned a few too many bridges





KMA said:


> yea, like to hear the story behind this....


Yeah. . . Me too! haha. Chipper, Duff, Brandon Danker, and myself are hunting the same area of KS with the same circle of people (I've been there since 2009). So I don't know what he's referring to?


----------



## atctimmy (Nov 2, 2013)

I can't believe nobody bit on my pretend Rage broadhead drama.

Clearly I need to work harder on my troll skills.


----------



## Andrew99 (Dec 18, 2010)

I'm really enjoying the early season KY hunts. Getting me pumped for my hunt opening week.


----------



## Ouachitamtnman (Sep 4, 2007)

Awesome show guys. Top 5 show out


----------



## jrbenoit (Jul 9, 2012)

I've seen the first 3 shows. Awesome job!!!! Def. One of the top hunting shows on tv. I think one of the reasons for this is you guys really dive into your tactics and stradagys which people can really learn from...thank you for that and keep up the good work. looking forward to the rest of the season.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## OKLAWhitetails (Nov 30, 2005)

Thank you all for the kind words (even for the not so kind) Going to do a little shameless promotion and let y'all know tonight on MLB will feature a hunt from a few years ago (Some may have seen most of this footage on BVO) I have the greatest 1 minute and 40 seconds ever in a tree and harvest 3 coyotes. As well as harvest my largest bow buck ever! (Spoiler alert!) lol

Let me know what y'all think! We want to continue to improve Major League Bowhunter and the only way we can is by knowing what people want to see (obviously you can't make everyone happy) But we take every comment, every post, every reply to heart and evaluate it, to see if it's accurate and if it's something we do need to address in the future!

Hope y'all enjoy!


----------



## Seadonist (Jan 5, 2015)

I'll catch the episode tonight. Thanks for the heads up and congrats on the hunt[emoji1303]


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ABEAR491 (Sep 13, 2014)

I think you all do a great job. I like that you explain just about everything in your prep work. 

I'll still watch tonight's show even with the spoiler alert lol. I hope you all lay the smack down this year on one.


----------



## kentwood1 (Jul 5, 2009)

Keep up the good work


----------



## Siouxme (Aug 26, 2013)

How do you catch this show on Roku?


----------



## Ouachitamtnman (Sep 4, 2007)

The coyote hunt was one of my favorite hunts ever. That's getting it done now


----------



## Swamp Fox Okie (Oct 19, 2014)

Now that was a coyote killing streak. I am wondering what if that first one was a female that was in heat, and others were chasing her around. And WOW!!!!! I just watched the Cornarosa YouTube video. That buck was huge!


----------



## Ouachitamtnman (Sep 4, 2007)

I love your show. One of the few I dvr. But if I never see a high fence hunting show again in my life, it'll be too soon. Seriously takes the magic out of watching big deer knowing they're livestock. I'll still watch. Just wanted to share how I feel. Sorry to be negative.


----------



## atctimmy (Nov 2, 2013)

Anyone know what Arnold Palmer scored?


----------



## Seadonist (Jan 5, 2015)

Don't know what he scored but his mass was insane. Wow


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ABEAR491 (Sep 13, 2014)

That was a beast of a deer. I'm curious what it scored as well.


----------



## atctimmy (Nov 2, 2013)

Nobody?


----------



## Mr.Bass (Sep 1, 2016)

It scored 191 and some change.


----------



## OKLAWhitetails (Nov 30, 2005)

Mr.Bass said:


> It scored 191 and some change.





ABEAR491 said:


> That was a beast of a deer. I'm curious what it scored as well.





Seadonist said:


> Don't know what he scored but his mass was insane. Wow
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





atctimmy said:


> Anyone know what Arnold Palmer scored?


They initially scored it wrong and it was BIGGER than the first posted score of 191 and change. It's just south of 200" is where it ended up!! Absolute Giant deer!!!



Ouachitamtnman said:


> I love your show. One of the few I dvr. But if I never see a high fence hunting show again in my life, it'll be too soon. Seriously takes the magic out of watching big deer knowing they're livestock. I'll still watch. Just wanted to share how I feel. Sorry to be negative.


I understand what you mean but also understand that Chipper's S. Texas place is 10,000 acres. That's a LARGE tract, they are well managed but they are most certainly NOT livestock like what you may be thinking. They hunted Ribcage the whole year during 2014 and never seen him. There's been plenty of tough hunts on that ranch, just for the record!


----------



## Flatwoodshunter (Feb 3, 2013)

OKLAWhitetails said:


> They initially scored it wrong and it was BIGGER than the first posted score of 191 and change. It's just south of 200" is where it ended up!! Absolute Giant deer!!! I understand what you mean but also understand that Chipper's S. Texas place is 10,000 acres. That's a LARGE tract, they are well managed but they are most certainly NOT livestock like what you may be thinking. They hunted Ribcage the whole year during 2014 and never seen him. There's been plenty of tough hunts on that ranch, just for the record!


10,000 acres is more than 15 square miles. A deer on a fenced in area this big probably does not know there is a fence. Lots of hunters hunt deer on small spots of 160 acres or less and a Buck on those small areas may never leave the property, unless he chases a doe off the property. The fence actually makes no difference on 10,000 acres. Congrats on an Awesome Buck, definitely an excellent show.


----------



## Ouachitamtnman (Sep 4, 2007)

OKLAWhitetails said:


> I understand what you mean but also understand that Chipper's S. Texas place is 10,000 acres. That's a LARGE tract, they are well managed but they are most certainly NOT livestock like what you may be thinking. They hunted Ribcage the whole year during 2014 and never seen him. There's been plenty of tough hunts on that ranch, just for the record!


Thanks for the reply Brandon. Still love the show. Enjoyed Chipper and Danker's KS hunting episodes.


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

Where can you see this Palmer hunt?

Checked out CarbonTV and didn't see it...


----------



## not (Nov 4, 2010)

I thought the overall series has been done well. I watched the episode this week and the emotion the guy had after taking Mahuka was awesome to watch. It seemed genuine. I've enjoyed watching this season.


----------



## not (Nov 4, 2010)

The Palmer episode aired last week, or maybe the week before. It was part of the three part series on the deer they aired this week - Mahuka. Anybody hear what he scored?


----------



## atctimmy (Nov 2, 2013)

Mahuka was an absolute stud!


----------



## deltacotton12 (Sep 27, 2016)

Love the show. Starting bowing because of this show. Met Duff in Jackson at the MS state tennis tournament. I shook his hand and 15 minutes later we are still talking. Really enjoyed our chat. I look forward to the new episodes. Keep up the great work guys. 

Sent from my SM-G900R7 using Tapatalk


----------



## tlfw (Nov 16, 2010)

Flatwoodshunter said:


> 10,000 acres is more than 15 square miles. A deer on a fenced in area this big probably does not know there is a fence. Lots of hunters hunt deer on small spots of 160 acres or less and a Buck on those small areas may never leave the property, unless he chases a doe off the property. The fence actually makes no difference on 10,000 acres. Congrats on an Awesome Buck, definitely an excellent show.


Your math and my math are not the same. Even in Texas 10,000 acres is just under 4 square miles. 1 square mile is 640 acres. 2 square miles is 2560 acres. 3 square miles is 5760 acres. 4 square miles is 10240 acres. 

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

tlfw said:


> Your math and my math are not the same. Even in Texas 10,000 acres is just under 4 square miles. 1 square mile is 640 acres. 2 square miles is 2560 acres. 3 square miles is 5760 acres. 4 square miles is 10240 acres.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


I can understand why someone's math doesn't jive with yours......

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD 6 (Nov 8, 2015)

10,000 acres is about 15.6 miles in NJ anyway


----------



## Red Eye 81 (Feb 4, 2006)

tlfw said:


> Your math and my math are not the same. Even in Texas 10,000 acres is just under 4 square miles. 1 square mile is 640 acres. 2 square miles is 2560 acres. 3 square miles is 5760 acres. 4 square miles is 10240 acres.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


Delete your post......quickly.....


----------



## Seadonist (Jan 5, 2015)

tlfw said:


> Your math and my math are not the same. Even in Texas 10,000 acres is just under 4 square miles. 1 square mile is 640 acres. 2 square miles is 2560 acres. 3 square miles is 5760 acres. 4 square miles is 10240 acres.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


Classic AT


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tlfw (Nov 16, 2010)

Please...10 square miles is 10 miles by 10 miles = (100) 640 acre tracts. Even in NJ. 

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## SDMac (Sep 20, 2016)

Just looked and unfortunately I do not get the channel that it is aired on. 
Can these be viewed on line?


----------



## Mr. Big Shot (Dec 16, 2011)

Brandon, I've enjoyed you on both BVO and MLB, especially when you stuck the 3 totes from tree on same hunt, how many bow hunters can make that claim? Outstanding! The flat billed rapper hats gotta go bud, jmo along with my hunting buddies.


----------



## thwacker (Dec 25, 2009)

Please...10 square miles is 10 miles by 10 miles = (100) 640 acre tracts. Even in NJ. 


try google 10,000 ac = 15.6 sq miles approx

https://www.google.com/#q=10000+acres+to+miles


----------



## shoot2thrill25 (Mar 18, 2007)

tlfw said:


> Your math and my math are not the same. Even in Texas 10,000 acres is just under 4 square miles. 1 square mile is 640 acres. 2 square miles is 2560 acres. 3 square miles is 5760 acres. 4 square miles is 10240 acres.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk




This is amazing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tlfw (Nov 16, 2010)

thwacker said:


> Please...10 square miles is 10 miles by 10 miles = (100) 640 acre tracts. Even in NJ.
> 
> 
> try google 10,000 ac = 15.6 sq miles approx
> ...


Yes...15.6 miles by 1 mile rectangle. If you want it in the shape of a square you need yhe square root of 15.6 miles. I understand it may be a hard concept for some. Let me walk you through the math. 1 mile by 1 mile equals 640 acres (a 1 mile square). 10, 000 acres is 15.625 (1 mile squares). Take your 15.625 1 mile squares and make a square shape instead of the 15.625 mile x 1 mile rectangle. A perfect square piece of property that has 10,000 acres is 3.952847075 miles by 3.952847075 miles. Savvy. If your ranch is 4 miles by 4 miles in a perfect square shape, you have (16) 1 mile by 1 mile tracts = 10250 acres. Let me know where my math is off.

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## jk918 (Jan 17, 2011)

Enjoy MLB but only have outdoor channel how else can I watch?


----------



## Muy Grande (Aug 11, 2005)

Someone doesn't know the difference between what a square mile is and what miles squared comes out to...


----------



## Timinator (Feb 10, 2012)

Good show, but not as good as before. Just not as "personable" as it was before. No father figure/grand master as before and it shows. New guy is too "mechanical" and just as likable. Just my thoughts. I'll watch every show though.


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

So if you have a show you can advertise here for free yet I had my site yanked? LOL got it.


----------



## Flatwoodshunter (Feb 3, 2013)

tlfw said:


> Your math and my math are not the same. Even in Texas 10,000 acres is just under 4 square miles. 1 square mile is 640 acres. 2 square miles is 2560 acres. 3 square miles is 5760 acres. 4 square miles is 10240 acres.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


At least you are right about one thing and that is...your math and my math are not the same . Here in Arkansas 1 square mile is 640 acres...two square miles is 1,280 acres...15 square miles is 9,600 acres. I did not say 10,000 acres is more than a 15 mile square...I said 10,000 acres is more than 15 square miles.


----------



## tlfw (Nov 16, 2010)

Flatwoodshunter said:


> 10,000 acres is more than 15 square miles. A deer on a fenced in area this big probably does not know there is a fence. Lots of hunters hunt deer on small spots of 160 acres or less and a Buck on those small areas may never leave the property, unless he chases a doe off the property. The fence actually makes no difference on 10,000 acres. Congrats on an Awesome Buck, definitely an excellent show.


I was trying to show that your statement of saying that a deer on a piece of property that is 16 miles by 1 mile, or 2 miles by 8 miles, or 4 miles by 4 miles (all of which are 10240 acres) is not the same as thinking the property is 16 miles wide by 16 miles long. I believe a 10320 acre piece of property in any configuration you want that is high fence has every deer on the property that knows where the fences are as they have run into all of them. 10320 acres is more land then I will ever own and I'd love to have it. And I would hunt it with a big fat grin on my face everyday. But I still believe that the deer know they are in a very large cage. 

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Muy Grande (Aug 11, 2005)

tlfw said:


> I was trying to show that your statement of saying that a deer on a piece of property that is 16 miles by 1 mile, or 2 miles by 8 miles, or 4 miles by 4 miles (all of which are 10240 acres) is not the same as thinking the property is 16 miles wide by 16 miles long.
> Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


Of course its not the same...that's 16 square miles versus 256 square miles.


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

Dude....why are you doubling down? Look at a map of the west that shows "sections.". Which is a square mile. 2 sections equals 1280 acres. If they are perfectly square and sitting next to each other you would need to drive 2 miles turn, 1 miles turn, 2 miles turn and 1 mile to drive your perimeter fence. 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

jk918 said:


> Enjoy MLB but only have outdoor channel how else can I watch?


CarbonTv.com

not sure if they have new episodes on their but they have every single episode of previous seasons on there


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

-bowfreak- said:


> Dude....why are you doubling down? Look at a map of the west that shows "sections.". Which is a square mile. 2 sections equals 1280 acres. If they are perfectly square and sitting next to each other you would need to drive 2 miles turn, 1 miles turn, 2 miles turn and 1 mile to drive your perimeter fence.
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


Dude...why do you even bother? I blame the school systems. That and the elimination of Dawinism is our society.


----------



## Muy Grande (Aug 11, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Dude...why do you even bother? I blame the school systems. That and the elimination of Dawinism is our society.


:set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2:


----------



## MAD 6 (Nov 8, 2015)

I liked the previous seasons better, you had the older guy schooling the two younger/newer hunters and they seem aimless now. You have the one guy - Duff is testing out new arrows, broad heads and even bows - check the footage, he uses several different bows, in between hunts. I think the off season is the time to test new gear out, not with 1 month left in the season. No wonder he misses so many shots. Just an observation and I think both Chipper and Duff are good guys, they could use some guidance though.


----------



## atctimmy (Nov 2, 2013)

tlfw said:


> I was trying to show that your statement of saying that a deer on a piece of property that is 16 miles by 1 mile, or 2 miles by 8 miles, or 4 miles by 4 miles (all of which are 10240 acres) is not the same as thinking the property is 16 miles wide by 16 miles long. I believe a 10320 acre piece of property in any configuration you want that is high fence has every deer on the property that knows where the fences are as they have run into all of them. 10320 acres is more land then I will ever own and I'd love to have it. And I would hunt it with a big fat grin on my face everyday. But I still believe that the deer know they are in a very large cage.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


LOL. You are just making yourself look worse. Give it up already.

Length X width equals area. Converting acres, a measure of area and not distance, to square miles does not require a square root. It is an apples to apples conversion using the formula of 1 Square Mile = 640 Acres. So 10,000 divided by 640 will give you your answer of 15.625.


So this could mean that the property is 1 mile wide and 15.625 miles long or it could be just less than 4 miles by just less than 4 miles.


----------



## Swamp Fox Okie (Oct 19, 2014)

Just watched the "In The Books Episode" and I was rolling for almost the entire time. The long winded intros, and the comrodery between everyone was fun to watch. Congratulations on a great season!


----------



## OKLAWhitetails (Nov 30, 2005)

Oh my. . . . I had no idea this was going to be such a math lesson Thread! haha Wow, Archery Talk. . . . . good stuff!!

any ways. . . . . 



Timinator said:


> Good show, but not as good as before. Just not as "personable" as it was before. No father figure/grand master as before and it shows. New guy is too "mechanical" and just as likable. Just my thoughts. I'll watch every show though.





MAD 6 said:


> I liked the previous seasons better, you had the older guy schooling the two younger/newer hunters and they seem aimless now. You have the one guy - Duff is testing out new arrows, broad heads and even bows - check the footage, he uses several different bows, in between hunts. I think the off season is the time to test new gear out, not with 1 month left in the season. No wonder he misses so many shots. Just an observation and I think both Chipper and Duff are good guys, they could use some guidance though.


I'm sorry you guys feel that way. The show was never meant to be about being a "fatherly figure" or anyone "schooling" anyone. It was about sharing our experiences (good and bad, wrong and right) from our previous hunting season. I appreciate the feedback though, just relaying what the actual message we are are trying to deliver is.

Thank you guys for watching and continue to shoot us feedback (GOOD OR BAD) We really do appreciate it and take every comment to heart and analyze if we can do better!



Swamp Fox Okie said:


> Just watched the "In The Books Episode" and I was rolling for almost the entire time. The long winded intros, and the comrodery between everyone was fun to watch. Congratulations on a great season!


Thank you much, it's my favorite In the Books yet! haha


----------



## archerychick15 (Oct 6, 2016)

Love this show.


----------



## Seadonist (Jan 5, 2015)

OKLAWhitetails said:


> Oh my. . . . I had no idea this was going to be such a math lesson Thread! haha Wow, Archery Talk. . . . . good stuff!!
> 
> any ways. . . . .
> 
> ...


One of the appealing things about the show is that it chronicles you guys as you all learn, experiment, succeed and fail and lay out how and why (wrong or right) you guys are doing the things that you are doing. It gives the show a more "real life" feel to it instead of showing a booner being taken on every episode, although those types of shows have their place. I like the show's model and I wish you guys the best.

BTW, it's your hat, wear it the way you prefer to wear it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sooner77 (Dec 23, 2009)

4 square miles would be 4miles by 4miles = 16 sections.


----------



## OKLAWhitetails (Nov 30, 2005)

sooner77 said:


> 4 square miles would be 4miles by 4miles = 16 sections.


This is getting impressive really. . . .

The square mile (abbreviated as sq mi and sometimes as mi²)[1] is an imperial and US unit of measure for an area equal to the area of a square of one statute mile.[2] It should not be confused with *miles square, which refers to a square region with each side having the specified length.* For instance, 20 miles square (20 × 20 miles) has an area equal to 400 square miles; a rectangle of 10 × 40 miles likewise has an area of 400 square miles, but it is not 20 miles square.

taken from the .081 second google search from https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Square_mile


----------



## Sandskipper (Jun 29, 2016)

Perhaps in one of the upcoming episodes, Chipper and Duff can do a 3 minute segment on math??? 
You can tie it into bow hunting by showing the importance of knowing where to hunt, property boundaries, and how to locate your stand. This can all be used to sum up the segment on the importance of staying in school!!!
I am beside myself that 2 pages of this thread have been used by a short bus kid to argue area???
Probably still thinks the world is flat too.....


----------



## sooner77 (Dec 23, 2009)

OKLAWhitetails said:


> This is getting impressive really. . . .
> 
> The square mile (abbreviated as sq mi and sometimes as mi²)[1] is an imperial and US unit of measure for an area equal to the area of a square of one statute mile.[2] It should not be confused with *miles square, which refers to a square region with each side having the specified length.* For instance, 20 miles square (20 × 20 miles) has an area equal to 400 square miles; a rectangle of 10 × 40 miles likewise has an area of 400 square miles, but it is not 20 miles square.
> 
> taken from the .081 second google search from https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Square_mile


we are talking semantics. if someone tells me he has 4 square miles to hunt, too me that's 4 miles by 4 miles. If he has 4 mile sections to hunt it's 4 sections. just different jargon from different parts of the country.


----------



## spencer12 (Dec 21, 2009)

Not sure why were on the subject of square miles, (I don't feel like going back and reading the last few pages) but love the show guys keep up the good work. I really enjoy the way you lay out each episode and explain why you all are making those decisions on your hunts. Great stuff guys!

The last episode I was able to watch was the one where Duff hunted Kansas for like a month straight, every day. That takes a lot of patience and dedication. Good luck to you guys this year.


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

spencer12 said:


> Not sure why were on the subject of square miles, (I don't feel like going back and reading the last few pages) but love the show guys keep up the good work. I really enjoy the way you lay out each episode and explain why you all are making those decisions on your hunts. Great stuff guys!
> 
> The last episode I was able to watch was the one where Duff hunted Kansas for like a month straight, every day. That takes a lot of patience and dedication. Good luck to you guys this year.


I read the whole thread . . . you have no idea what you missed.


----------



## 2-bucks (Mar 17, 2007)

sooner77 said:


> we are talking semantics. if someone tells me he has 4 square miles to hunt, too me that's 4 miles by 4 miles. If he has 4 mile sections to hunt it's 4 sections. just different jargon from different parts of the country.


I know I should resist but I can't!!!! The engineer in me won't allow it. It is not semantics, it is basic math/geometry. If somebody has 4 square miles they have 4 square miles, PERIOD. This may be 1 mile by 4 miles or 2 miles by 2 miles or many other dimensions that when multiplied by each other equal 4 square miles. If somebody says they have 4 square miles and you interpret it to mean they own a 4 mile by 4 mile piece, then you are just incorrect. 4 miles by 4 miles is 4 x 4 = 16 square miles. PERIOD

This whole thing started when a post, maybe accidentally or just someone with a misunderstanding of the terms, was calling 2x2, 3x3, etc. 2 square mils and 3 square miles when they are actually 4 square miles and 9 square miles. As other have pointed out...10,000 acres is 15.6 square miles. That may be one mile by 15.6 miles or 3.95 by 3.95 miles or many other side dimensions that when multiplied equal 15.6. If it is round or odd shaped the math gets a little more involved but 10,000 acres will still be 15.6 square miles. 

How "good" or "bad" it is to hunt in a 4 mile by 4 mile fence can be debated FOREVER and it will never be determined as right or wrong because it is opinion. The math above cannot be intelligently debated because it is not opinion.


----------



## 2-bucks (Mar 17, 2007)

OP. Congrats on your new season. If I watch or not, I applaud you and most of those that find a way to make a living at a sport they love. I know one ex show host well that left the industry, so I do have a small inkling of how much work and effort you have to put forth to make it happen.


----------



## Ouachitamtnman (Sep 4, 2007)

Glad to see this thread so I can say after watching the show, how dang good it was. I guess it's hard not to have good shows with such good bucks and good hunts but everything was great. Looking forward to this season. I've got the show set to record. From one Cowboy fan (both Dallas and Stillwater) to another. Good luck. Also, I hint Turkey's every year over around Allen. My uncle's farm and log home are for sale there if y all want a hunting mecca. Cool million bucks but I can attest to it's turkey hunting anyway.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------

